# New to HT. What do I need?



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello. I've recently became interested in HT setups and would like to start my own.

This is from scratch and all I have so far are the subs. Here's the things in my room

* Panasonic Viera Plasma 50" TV
* Panasonic Viera SA-BT228 (Basic Blu-ray player & surround sound setup)
http://www.manualowl...8/Manual/122976

* I have (2) 12" Intelligent Audio Systems (TC SOUNDS PROTOTYPES)
- 3" Coils
- Copper Shorting Rings
- Single 3ohm
- 1000w RMS
Designed for 1^ft3 sealed enclosures. w/ poly-fill added.

For starters I'm only looking for some power to push this substage.
I looked into Crown XLS/XTI amplifiers around 2,000w RMS because that's all I know.... what brands and models should I consider, nothing top of the line but reasonably priced!

Let's say I bought a PA amplifier like the one listed above, what other equipment do I need to purchase in-order to hook everything up? 

Subs:


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

One thing to start with is to make sure you have a standard RCA subwoofer output from your Theater In a Box that can be connected to an RCA input on your Sub amp. Sometimes PA amps only accept balanced XLR inputs. Also, some Theater in a Box's don't have RCA outs for subwoofers. Instead they have some proprietary plug.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Many love the Behringer line of equiptment for the sub stage. EP 2500, 4000 etc can be had for $400 ish new & are suppose to sound rteally good. 

If you haven't already have the speaker box modeled for your room..... might be better to go with a larger box or even something ported. Also you would need to decide if the subs are for music & HT or just HT? 

Might need a subsonic filter.....


----------



## topp12 (May 23, 2011)

I think sirvent_95 has a very good point. Looking at the manual for your HTIB it doesn't appear that you have an RCA out for the subwoofer which would be an issue.


----------

